# Jupiter 2 Progress?



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Frank or Dave,
When is the kit due to arrive on shore from China?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

More precisely, when the kit will be available to the sellers to shipping the preorders?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Christmas!!!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Best current estimate is that kits will be in stores in about 30 days - Give or take a few days.....

Kits are on schedule to depart the factory on or about 11/10 -- allowing for shipping time and customs etc - 30 days ought to be a good estimate.....

Dave


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you Dave.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh joy, oh bliss, oh crepe suzette!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

RSN said:


> Oh joy, oh bliss, oh crepe suzette!


LOL!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Dave Metzner said:


> Best current estimate is that kits will be in stores in about 30 days - Give or take a few days.....
> 
> Kits are on schedule to depart the factory on or about 11/10 -- allowing for shipping time and customs etc - 30 days ought to be a good estimate.....
> 
> Dave


30 Days! WoooHoooo!!! The most antisipated kit of 09 will be on its way! As Alvin (the chipmunk) would say...Please Christmas dont be late!:wave:

Thanks for the update Dave!:thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Which means I just might get it under my xmas tree in 09:woohoo:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Should be a lot of happy kids (40-65 year old kids) on Christmas morn..


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Unless we forgot to get glue n such to 'be ready' to start working on it right after Christmas dinner! Next question... The Gear. Will that be ready to ship earlier so we can have them done before Christmas??


----------



## richlen2 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have two coming--one for me (age 50) and one for my 7 year old. Kind of like an LIS parallel universe episode.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

At last......AT LAST!! I may even have mine wrapped and placed under the Christmas tree! Oh Joy!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Y3a said:


> Next question... The Gear. Will that be ready to ship earlier so we can have them done before Christmas??


I'm awaiting final production dates, but we're still on track for having the gear shipping on or about the date that the kit hits the shelves. 

Even if we hit a production snafu, though, this shouldn't cause any delays on people assembling the kit - unlike the stock kit gear, Ron's and my gear is designed to be installed after the rest of the ship is assembled. (The stock gear has to be installed before the interior is installed due to the locking arrangement at the top of the stair portion.)


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Gonna be a heck of a Christmas! Thanks Moebius!


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Paul, 

What about the etched set for the panels?

Gaétan


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Paulbo said:


> I'm awaiting final production dates, but we're still on track for having the gear shipping on or about the date that the kit hits the shelves.
> 
> Even if we hit a production snafu, though, this shouldn't cause any delays on people assembling the kit - unlike the stock kit gear, Ron's and my gear is designed to be installed after the rest of the ship is assembled. (The stock gear has to be installed before the interior is installed due to the locking arrangement at the top of the stair portion.)


And of course...Insane Jupiter 2 fanatics like myself need to get that head start on constructing the mechanics for working gear. I already have the motor and gearbox for the rotating fusion core and spinning "V" in the bubble. I'm gonna try LED's all the way this time, and spin the battery pack on the shaft so I can forget having to engineer brushes n such.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

gaetan said:


> What about the etched set for the panels?


Gaétan, 

I'm just finishing up the designs before sending them off for approval. (Actually, the etch design's complete, I'm working on the matching decals right now.) The timing caught me a little flat footed as I thought I had a couple of more weeks. I'm hoping to have the etch / decal set ready for the kit's launch, but it's all contingent on how quickly I get the artwork approval.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks Paul

Gaétan


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyway, after got my hands on my J2, I'll wait a couple off weeks before start building (the pain, the pain!) to see what those genius from the aftermarket have to us.
Remember the amazing paragrafix chariot etched set. Unfortunately, I don't have money (and space) for two j2 kits plus etched set, decals set, landing gears, lightining kits, etc.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I don't know about most of you, but I'm building mine right out of the box. I saw the prototype at Chiller Theatre last week, and unless you're really nit-picky, I think it looks just fine as-is.

Great work, Dave!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

My only addition will be the "Hero" gear. I like the beefy-er (for lack of a better term) look of the hero gear. The live action set gear looks good too but I am not building the live action J2. Mine will be the hero J2 although it will have a full interior which is something the hero never had. I guess I am building an amalgam of both!:thumbsup:

Thank goodness that Moebius only used the live set gear and not the whole live set exterior! I always thought the live set J2 lacked the beauty and gracefull contours that the "Hero" had. One beautiful saucer to be sure!:wave:


----------

